# Galt tomorrow



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Went today. Make sure you're good at picking yardage because its a tricky course.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Going tomorrow as well as today... Still my favorite course in Ontario... 

Thanks goes out to the guys who set things up... 7 years and counting


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Bigjono said:


> Went today. Make sure you're good at picking yardage because its a tricky course.


Maybe I'll just bring a rangefinder...


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm bringing my rangefinder so my sucking at guessing distance doesn't get me spanked really bad


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

That was the best course they guys have ever set there, kudos to them. I won with a score 50 points down on my norm so that tells you something.
They are now good course layers with the best terrain in the area so if you haven't been, go next time you won't regret it.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

They could put and awesome field course in there to!! Nice terrain for it


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

They use too many years ago


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

A field course there would be good


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Sadly the field butts there are not really in a state of repair for Field... Methinks they've seen about 5 years too much weather for it.

Galt would be nice for field, but we have a nice brand-spanky new one at Elmira (thank you Priester et. all...) that's quite close.... Lookin forward to the first shoot of the year!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you Elmira Rod and Gun for putting a hold on membership last night.
No new members anymore this year.
Huge mistake me thinks!
First shot should be good.To bad anyone that likes the course can't joint the club now.
Talk about shooting yourself in the foot!
:thumbs_do


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

What a club turning away members ..do they have too many ???? never heard of that....what is their reasoning if they don`t mind me asking thanks


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Over crowding of the gun ranges is part.
We have close to 300 members and space for more.
We offer everything from handgun shooting to field archery and 3D.
Also putting in an over 500 fps Airgun course.
Hope they see this was probably not a good idea at this time soon.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

huh... that's a shame... did they discuss an "Archery only" membership?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

nope


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I wouldn`t stop memberships as dollars are good ... but implement a calendar of shooting times that you book in advance ..especialy since we have the world of technology .. simple spread sheet where you go to and input your name and membership # in a time slot ...like booking a doctors apointment or dentist apointment... just limit the walk ons to a certain hour per day or a hit and miss situation.. range full too bad ..should of booked ...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Hamilton have capped membership now too because the committee is dominated by skeet shooters and the skeet ranges are over busy on Sundays now. We asked for archery only members but were told no.
The guys at Galt said they were trying to push for that but not sure how far they got.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Time for you guys to branch off ..as they are limiting numbers and acess ..imho two different venues....


----------



## guzman (Jan 28, 2013)

I dont think there is a gun club in the KW area that is accepting new members at this time. All of the ones I hear about are not taking new members. 
Might be time for an archery only range somewhere close by.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Time for you guys to branch off ..as they are limiting numbers and acess ..imho two different venues....


I'm thinking about it


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

guzman said:


> I dont think there is a gun club in the KW area that is accepting new members at this time. All of the ones I hear about are not taking new members.
> Might be time for an archery only range somewhere close by.


There already is:

http://wcbowmen.com/


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

yup in an old gravel pit.
nice and baking hot mid summer


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

mprus said:


> There already is:
> 
> http://wcbowmen.com/





shakyshot said:


> yup in an old gravel pit.
> nice and baking hot mid summer


Don't miss....


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

shakyshot said:


> yup in an old gravel pit.
> nice and baking hot mid summer


I talked to the range officer...he doesn't ever recall seeing you there??


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

mprus said:


> I talked to the range officer...he doesn't ever recall seeing you there??


Range officer??
I parked on the road and went for a walk solo.


----------



## dudeinthacanoe (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey all, im new to archery, and 3d sounds neat... galt is only a 15 min drive for me, im not interested in joining a club yet... but is there any way that i can go and try shooting 3d some time? I wouldnt want to enter a competition or anything, but just try it out and see what its all about.

Erik


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

God our club "Courtenay Fish and Game" on Vancouver Island has 1500-1600 members I believe and there is never a problem at any of the ranges. Some people join to camp, some join to just use the boat ramp, we also have a 100 and 25 yard range plus a 25 yard indoor range. Year round 3-D course outdoors and weekdays you usually have it to your self. Huge Trap and Skeet facility with Sporting clays and some other type of clay shooting opening in May. It is a gated club and you get a key so very safe to leave your car and gear laying around, new keys every year. The lake is to die for with glacier view at one end, we have a sign at our club that says "Our Lake Louise" and it is not a far stretch.
The club does a lot of weddings in the club house to raise money and RCMP and DFO rent the ranges.
Oh there is a whole village, mine tunell, jail, grave yard, saloon and on and on for the "Cowboy Action Crowd" There is a black powder group and they have a walk around trails etc.
And the price just went up to $80 per year. Check out the website and I think they also have a web cam on site. Cheers Roscoe


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Roscoe, it sounds like you have the best facility in Canada. My brother lives in Campbell River so I will have to drop in at your club when I next visit.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

shakyshot said:


> Range officer??
> I parked on the road and went for a walk solo.


So what you're saying is you trespassed illegally. Nice!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

nope! wasnt oficially open for buisness.


----------

